# Summer league roster and schedule



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavericks will play in the NBA Summer League in Las Vegas (July 6-14) and the Rocky Mountain Revue in Salt Lake City (July 16-20).

Here's the schedule for the Las Vegas:

July 6: vs. Seattle, 5 p.m. (NBATV)
July 8: vs. Portland, 3 p.m.
July 10: vs. Denver, 5 p.m. (NBATV)
July 12: vs. Houston, 5 p.m. (NBATV)
July 14: vs. Golden State, 9 p.m. (NBATV) ... first chance for revenge!

Here's the schedule for Salt Lake City:

July 16: vs. Atlanta, 5:30 p.m. (NBATV)
July 18: vs. Philadelphia, TBD
July 19: vs. San Antonio, 3:15 p.m.
July 20: vs. Seattle, 5:30 p.m. (NBATV)

Here's the Mavericks' summer roster:

13 - Maurice Ager, G, 6-5
10 - Eddie Basden, G, 6-5
54 - Brandon Bass, F, 6-8

11 - J.J. Barea, G, 6-0
30 - Warren Carter, F, 6-9
7 - DeSagana Diop, C, 7-0

32 - Leonardo Dos Santos, F, 6-11
33 - Nick Fazekas, F, 6-11
45 - Caleb Green, F, 6-8

2 - Jamon Gordon, G, 6-3
21 - Pops Mensah-Bonsu, F, 6-9
20 - Jared Newson, G, 6-5

9 - Renaldas Seibutis, G, 6-5
23 - Reyshawn Terry, F, 6-8
24 - Clay Tucker, G, 6-3

http://mavs.beloblog.com/


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I didn't know we'd already signed these guys...:biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I hope Maurice and Pops show great improvement. I wanted to see these guys play a lot last year, which they obviously didnt, so Im hoping they will play more this year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> I hope Maurice and Pops show great improvement. I wanted to see these guys play a lot last year, which they obviously didnt, so Im hoping they will play more this year.


I agree, they need to get on the floor more and Avery needs to give them a chance to let them show what they can do when it matters, not in garbage time at the end of games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So how many points will Durant drop on our summer league team tonight ? I'd say over 30.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Nah, I'd say 18-20.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How many points can Kobe drop on our regular-season team?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How many points can Kobe drop on our regular-season team?


Are you saying Durant = Kobe?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Kobe on our regular-season team

vs.

Durant on our summer-league team

Fair analogy, no?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Kobe on our regular-season team
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


That is Ballscientist logic :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

dang..... you got me with that one.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to croco again.


Somebody rep that whore for me please. :biggrin:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Nevermind. :]


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520700002

First game in the books, Ager with 21 points, Barea 9 assists. 

Diop 5 blocks but no points, what about your improved offensive game Gana :azdaja: 

Did anyone watch it ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Did anyone watch it ?


Unfortunately, no. The way my head feels this morning, I wish I had...:buddies:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Unfortunately, no. The way my head feels this morning, I wish I had...:buddies:


Take a pill and everything will be alright :clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Take a pill and everything will be alright :clap2:


Actually, people will wake up after drinking and take Tylenol, which is another kick to your liver. Best to stick to aspirin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I didnt know Bass was on the Mavs squad


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> I didnt know Bass was on the Mavs squad


He is a free agent, but I don't see how he could get a roster spot.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

/\ neither did I. 

And why's Diop still playing in the summer leagues? He still has game to develop??


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> /\ neither did I.
> 
> And why's Diop still playing in the summer leagues? He still has game to develop??


He wanted to showcase his improved offensive skills ... zero points is a good way to start with of course.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520700009
Dallas 72 Blazers 68
JJ Barea leading scorer with 17 points and 3 assists, Pops with a double-double 13 points and 10 rebounds in 24 minutes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You've been dioped !


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG... Diop had a 3PT attempt in the game! :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Anybody else think Dallas should just use Pop as Dirk back-up?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Anybody else think Dallas should just use Pop as Dirk back-up?


I'd take him as our coach.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I'd take him as our coach.


lol.... in a 30 win season?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> lol.... in a 30 win season?


I think you're confusing something here :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Throw a suit on the Whale Killer and a jersey on the Coach with the rings, and we'll have one interesting season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

croco said:


> He wanted to showcase his improved offensive skills ... zero points is a good way to start with of course.


And 0 pts again against the Nuggets tonight. The Mavs shot 32% and still won, that's the summer leagues for ya.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Bass and Barea are still tearing it up though....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> I Want Him On My Side
> Jul 10, 2007
> Posted by: Maurice Brooks
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/forum.jspa?forumID=400024927


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> http://my.nba.com/forum.jspa?forumID=400024927


Brandon Bass certainly lives up to his nickname - Badass


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> And 0 pts again against the Nuggets tonight. The Mavs shot 32% and still won, that's the summer leagues for ya.


Yeah, if Diop can't even score in the Summer League, we can pretty much forget about his offensive game for forever.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Diop with a powerhouse performance on offense tonight....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520700032

Yeah... i was kidding!

On top of that, only 1 board?!?!?!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He should just forget about the Summer League.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope Bass can make the squad. Id be present in many more Dallas Mavs threads thats for sure. It's sad that Byron Scott is NOT the kind of coach to develop anyone. Bass has great moves inside and tons of athleticism. Hes also a terrific shotblocker and freethrow shooter. I hope that being cut by the Hornets will light a fire under his ***.

Good luck Brandon!


----------

